# New Ariens Machines



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ariens is revamping the walk-behind lineup for next season. I'm very interested in hearing more about these machines. Especially since I was already looking at buying a new Professional Hydro RapidTrak in the fall.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

I like what I have now


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

at what price ?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

“Alpine edition” electric track and chute. Cool, competition for the HS1336i... maybe.

I love the emphasis on a 1gal fuel tank. Bout time. The gx390 I believe has an1.5gal tank. 

The snowblower market is heating up.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> “Alpine edition” electric track and chute. Cool, competition for the HS1336i... maybe.
> 
> I love the emphasis on a 1gal fuel tank. Bout time. The gx390 I believe has an1.5gal tank.
> 
> The snowblower market is heating up.


with you on that one, perfect for our mountain areas, nice beefy skids also not cheap stamped tin sorry stamped steel


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I contacted Paul Sikkema from Moving Snow about the new machines. He stated he was at the debut of all the new equipment and is working on many vids for his youtube channel going over each machine and all the new features.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Collect all three!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Just say "No" to EFI


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

I like the light bar.


----------



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

JJG723 said:


> Ariens is revamping the walk-behind lineup for next season. I'm very interested in hearing more about these machines. Especially since I was already looking at buying a new Professional Hydro RapidTrak in the fall.
> View attachment 176992
> View attachment 176993
> View attachment 176994
> ...


Hey Dan,,,I hope you revamp the drive and auger locking mechanism so your left hand is free to rotate the chute, instead of crossing your right hand over the unit while in drive..make a kit to install on existing models too, to reverse the locking... Love the quality of your machines , but that auger/drive lock is backwards...


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

SNOWJOE said:


> , but that auger/drive lock is backwards...


Not sure about the drive and auger locks but from the photos the chute adjuster is now on the right and the speed selector on the left.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jackmels said:


> Just say "No" to EFI


get used to it on all gas motors shortly to meet the new EPA rules, EFI with cats or battery's are the future power and nothing we as the consumer can do about it.


----------



## WintersBone (Dec 9, 2018)

Looks like the big one has a 12v battery, presumably for the starter. Based on prices of used 12v start Ariens, that seems like a smart move.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

captchas said:


> get used to it on all gas motors shortly to meet the new EPA rules, EFI with cats or battery's are the future power and nothing we as the consumer can do about it.


YOU get used to it. We as a consumer can buy Old School and keep them Forever.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

my post was about future motors coming at us, they all will have to meet both EPA and CARB rules, as far as older machines which make up our hobby that's another story .


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Here is Paul's 1st video I mentioned before. Ariens is also coming out with a high output LED upgrade light kit that will fit 2012 and newer machines for $45


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I would have thought their version of the ventrac stand up snow tool would have a single stage snow blower. 

I would price out a grasshopper with the 60 inch single stage snow blower and cabin and the Walker with the cabin with the single stage snow blower and the TORO ground master with all the bells and whistles only because a TORO machine with a cab is more valuable and provides more comfort to the operator and has more options.

If one was going to invest in a big snow blower, the Zaugg BULLDOG would be on my list. 

Purchasing it without the engine and buying the same model rebuilt Kubota engine with a catalytic converter would bypass the tier 3 and 4 mess and still have a clean exhaust and an indirect injection engine and you would not have to deal with the DEF fuel additive.


----------



## Toolboxhero (Dec 24, 2010)

trellis said:


> Not sure about the drive and auger locks but from the photos the chute adjuster is now on the right and the speed selector on the left.


The speed selector is still on the right. What you don't see is the "handsfree" chute control to the right of the speed selector


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Toolboxhero said:


> The speed selector is still on the right. What you don't see is the "handsfree" chute control to the right of the speed selector


You are right! I was looking at one of the photos from the low angle and made a guess. In Paul’s video there is a slightly higher point of view, and to me it looks like the speed selector moves left to right instead of up and down. What do you think, is that true?


----------

